# Ilanoy planes?



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Ever hear of these planes. Are they decent? Any info would be great, there isn't much on the web about these planes.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Just this, which you've probably already seen…

http://swingleydev.com/archive/get.php?message_id=204136&submit_thread=1

IL-A-Noy (Slang for Illinois) was a house brand for the big hardware 
company of Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Company, Chicago, Illinois. 
Started business about 1865. There hardware catalogs ran about 3000 pages. 
Some of there other tool brands were O.V..B (Our Very Best), Hibbard, Cruso, 
and True Value. One house tool brand was Revenoc, named after John Conover 
( Conover spelled backwards). Hibbard, Spencer & Bartlett sold out in 1962 
to John Cotter & Co., which became True Value Hardware Stores.


----------



## Deycart (Mar 21, 2012)

If you gave me a few pictures of the front of the plane behind the knob and front and back of the frog and the frog seat I might be able to tell you who made it.


----------



## MarkSr (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Marc, give a shout out to LJ (Don W.) if anyone can help you he can.

Check out his bio and send him a PM if you want, he is very good at answering his messages.

Good luck


----------



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Wish I could give you more pics, but these were from CL. I don't have the plane, just wondering if it was worth picking up.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It looks like a Stanley made from their defiance line. Probably an earlier one. Defiance was a second line made for home owners and handymen. They are decent users with ok quality typically. My only real complaint is the lateral adjuster. Its made more flimsy then a Bailey.

You didn't say what its price was. If its more than $15-$20 I'd suggest you keep looking.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Dup post.


----------



## Bugnurd (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Rick M & DonW. I think I'll let this one pass.


----------

